# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  3D Architectural and Rendering Tricks

## 3ddesignstudio

Many equivalent animation programs are being hired to make photorealistic renderings that may be foreign from or exported to a 3D style program reminiscent of Autodesk Revit. Luxology’s Modo 701 is one such program. Originally created to chop down on the multitudinous hours spent by 3D animators operating in film and game style, Modo has evolved into a full-featured tool whose renderer is in demand for its physically correct results and speed.

Blitz Design Studio

http://blitz3ddesign.com/

----------


## RobertBrice

"Hi guys, 
I have a question. Do you make 3d renders of your projects in-house or use outsource 3d visualization company? Read this

----------


## LynnScott

> Many equivalent animation programs are being hired to make photorealistic renderings that may be foreign from or exported to a 3D style program reminiscent of Autodesk Revit. Luxology’s Modo 701 is one such program. Originally created to chop down on the multitudinous hours spent by 3D animators operating in film and game style, Modo has evolved into a full-featured tool whose renderer is in demand for its physically correct results and speed.
> 
> Blitz Design Studio
> 
> http://blitz3ddesign.com/


It's Good and flexible 3D modeling, texturing and rendering toolset. It allows an artist to paint directly onto 3D models &  even paint instances of existing. Many 3d programs and 3d rendering companies in USA  are being hired to make the photorealistic rendering. The realistic architectural rendering is a work of art and it needs accurate planning to complete.

----------


## Kyle Buiko

What are the main criteria for your company to choose 3Dsuncontractor?

----------

